# Help needed, much appreciated!



## WCY

We are needing a little help to get our small farm off the ground. Please click the link to see more info. I truly appreciate any help that can be offered. I apologize if this is not the place to post something like this. Thank you!

https://www.gofundme.com/nrxq9zqc


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

Seriously? I wish someone would pay my way!


----------

